
Ask HN: Why do common JavaScript errors still happen in major production sites? - hellofunk
I read HN every day and love the discourse on the advanced, mature, wide-ranging and ever-evolving toolsets for modern front-end development. All the techniques that exist now to guard against the simple JS errors of yesteryears. Yet I wonder if I am in the minority and even the largest companies in the world are not paying attention to any of these techniques. Because I often see things like this, today (and every day recently) when I log into my cell phone provider&#x27;s web site (Vodafone), and am greeted with this large, prominent widget first thing at the top of the page:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;ZbvKv<p>How is stuff like this still so common in modern web development?
======
leppr
Just a theory with strong anecdotal evidence from my experience: web devs may
often be hired for their UI design skills even if their programming abilities
are low (they're simply "coders") and then given tasks that don't fit their
skillset like code the interaction in a website.

